# Can someone help with ATI driver download



## ponyboyblu (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello, After replacing windows I can only utilize 16 Bit 640 X 480 pixels. I would like 32 Bit True color like it had before. There was an ATI Logo on my machine in the lower right by the clock (Logo now gone). My machine has an ATI N625 graphics card. I think the drivers can be downloaded from ATI, but after going to there sight I cannot locate an upgrade for the N625. Can anyone who has done this please help. Thankyou PBB


----------



## belfong (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it will work with the cathalyst.


----------



## ponyboyblu (Sep 20, 2006)

*Help W/ ATI*



belfong said:


> I think it will work with the cathalyst.



My machine still has Win. ME installed. When I tried to download the ME update from ATI, I get a black screen W/ four digital blocks when I move the mouse they change but thats all I get. I put in Catalyst and get a choice of about twenty downloads about half are Radeon and half All In Wonder. Nothing I have found will reference the ATI N625 Card. How do I find which is the right driver.


----------

